# [AfterEffects / Premiere] FilmFX/BigFx



## Keule (22. Juni 2002)

*Hilfe beim BigFX/FilmFX plugin*

ich weiss nich, obs daran liegt, aber immer, wenn ich diesen effekt draufknalle und exportieren will, kommt zwar die exportieren anzeige aber eine sekunde danach springt er sofort aus dem programm raus (premiere) was nu? patch?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Juni 2002)

Was ist das überhaupt für ein PlugIn?
Hersteller, Adresse usw...


----------



## Keule (23. Juni 2002)

http://www.bigfx.com das ist die addresse
das ist ein plugin, was für AE sowie für Premiere erhältlich
es verbessert extrem die optik des videos (altern , farbe etc)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. Juni 2002)

Oh, nettes PlugIn aber das kannst du doch eigentlich auch so mit AE und Filtern erreichen.


----------



## Keule (23. Juni 2002)

eigentlich schon, aber damit gehts schneller und einfacher...
mein persönlicher favorit ist aber noch easy movie colors
(http://www.videox.de) das ist ech genial das plugin werde mir mal die vollversion kaufen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. Juni 2002)

Das sieht auch nett aus. Naja ist wohl so ein Guide durch die Effekteinstellungen - wenn man die allerdings selber kann, braucht man es nicht. Ist trotzdem mal gut zu wissen.


----------



## goela (24. Juni 2002)

Hab mir auch mal die Homepage angesehen!
Frage mich, ob man nicht das gleiche Ergebnis mit VirtualDub hinbekommt.
Zugegeben, wenn man die Zeit und den zusätzlichen Aufwand bei VirtualDub rechnet, diese Funktion wirklich häufig braucht, dann sind ca. 25Euro gut investiert!


----------



## Keule (24. Juni 2002)

auf der hp stand folgendes:


> Was kann das Programm, was ich nicht selbst in Premiere machen kann?
> 
> 1. Unsere Farbkorrektur arbeitet mit nichtlinearen Funktionen. Hierfür gibt es in Premiere keinerlei Filter.
> 2. Unser Deinterlacer arbeitet stufenlos, d.h. man kann die Interpolation bei wenig Bewegung im Bild direkt steuern und somit Schärfe gewinnen.
> ...


----------



## goela (24. Juni 2002)

Richtig! Was Premiere NICHT kann!
Heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass es VirtualDub nicht kann!


----------



## Keule (24. Juni 2002)

kriegt man das mit den virtual   dub filtern etwa hin? wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Bypass41 (24. November 2002)

*BigFX-FilmFX*

Hi,

der Fehler liegt im PlugIn. Du musst in den Premiere Viedeosettings Quadratpixel einstellen, dann klappt das Rendern.

Gruß


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Na,

hat's funktioniert ?

Bye


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Nur nicht zu ungeduldig Bypass, Keule wird sich schon noch melden...


----------



## Keule (25. November 2002)

sorry, konnte mich jetzt erst melden..
jo hat prima geklappt
thx


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

@Keule

Nachteil von FilmFX ist die sehr lange Renderzeit. Den Hammer hatte ich einmal bei einem 16:9 gedrehten clip ohne Balken. Also nach dem schneiden FilmFX-Balken mit entsprechendem Squeeze und Kodak-Filmlook rein. Der Clip war 20Min. lang und FilmFX wollte 7Std. rendern  

Bye


----------



## Keule (25. November 2002)

kommt ja natürlich auch auf den codec / audio / video kompression an


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Sorry, aber Quatsch.
Rendern ist Rendern. FilmFX muss alles anpacken und einarbeiten.

Gruss


----------



## Keule (26. November 2002)

sorry, aber deins is quatsch,
je nach codec brauch der pc schon seine zeit (divx = sehr schnell)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

Hey Jungs, immer ganz locker bitte ok?

Ihr beide habt recht.

Natürlich muss BigFX das rendern aber danach muss es auch komprimiert werden  - also immer ganz cool bleiben.


----------



## Bypass41 (26. November 2002)

O.K.  

wenn beide Recht haben, dann war es wohl ein Mißverständniss.

Nochmal, MPEG1 -2 oder DIVX etc. sind Consumerformate und zur weiteren Bearbeitung nicht gedacht\geeignet. Zum Schneiden, Compositing etc. verwendet man z.B. DV-AVI Typ 1 oder 2. Wendet man jetzt z.B. FilmFX im NLE-Programm an, hat die Geschwindigkeit des Rendern nichts mit dem Codec zu tun. Einzig mit der Rechenpower.

Nichts für ungut.

Bypass41


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

...und der Codec bzw. das Komprimierungsverfahren braucht genauso unterschiedlich Rechenpower...

Gesamtrenderzeit zum finalen Video setzt sich also zusammen aus:

Primärrendering + Komprimierung


----------



## Bypass41 (26. November 2002)

...wenn man komprimieren will. Das war ja gerade das Mißverständniss.


Bis bald

Bypass


----------

